# What is the best home roaster for small batches



## Wilandrw (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi, I'm interested in getting into home roasting. Does anyone have any experience of the Nuvo ECo Ceramic roaster as it seems a good starting point for roasting small batches of 75g. I'd welcome any other suggestions with a budget of £100. Thanks.

*

*


----------



## alanmason (Sep 3, 2020)

Have a look at the Hive roaster, this is basically a pan but it can be great to learn to roast on. You can get a temperature probe to connect it to your PC and use the Artisan software (free) and use roast profiles. It gives a very even roast and a batch size of 150g works well. It is a manual process so you will need to shake it constantly, and provide your own heat source. Check out hiveroaster on Instagram, Matthew who makes it is very proactive, loss of videos and practical and help.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

You could try a popcorn popper - many people start there. There are also a number of diy projects using bread makers and hot air guns too


----------



## Wilandrw (Nov 28, 2020)

Thanks for replies. I need to do a bit more research!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

This caught my eye (click to read)

a tad over your budget, but does 75g by the looks of it.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> This caught my eye (click to read)
> 
> a tad over your budget, but does 75g by the looks of it.


 Well I've just put my shreddies down for one of these as a sample roaster - hopefully it will arrive before Christmas.

But think the OP was looking for a £100 spend - got to be a whirly pop surely 😀


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Beeroclock said:


> Well I've just put my shreddies down for one of these as a sample roaster - hopefully it will arrive before Christmas.


 Excellent....i was umming and arrhing.....tis the footprint/size that appeals to me; that and i def wouldn't be doing any batches above 100g anyway, certainly not for profit/mates/anyone else either; ergo i only need something that is "smallish"....it has (providing it does what it says on the tin) got quite a few features that tick my tickboxes....i shall be watching this roaster with interest.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for an Xmas delivery 😎


----------



## JA92 (Apr 7, 2020)

Beeroclock said:


> Well I've just put my shreddies down for one of these as a sample roaster - hopefully it will arrive before Christmas.
> But think the OP was looking for a £100 spend - got to be a whirly pop surely


Did you go with the beta programme Beeroclock?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi JA92

yes I did, to be honest - I've been following the progress of the Nano 7 for a while. 
Had toyed with the idea of a second hand Ikawa pro - but they're still around the 2k mark - just can't justify that at the moment.

The Nano seems to bridge the gap nicely between the 2 Ikawas.

Hopefully it will arrive before Christmas. I've got a solid 2 weeks off - and won't be going anywhere...should give me some time to get to grips with it.

Cheers Phil


----------



## JA92 (Apr 7, 2020)

Beeroclock said:


> Hi JA92
> yes I did, to be honest - I've been following the progress of the Nano 7 for a while.
> Had toyed with the idea of a second hand Ikawa pro - but they're still around the 2k mark - just can't justify that at the moment.
> The Nano seems to bridge the gap nicely between the 2 Ikawas.
> ...


Sounds like a good decision. Being able to roast to 100g alone rather than 65g is a big advantage over the other, in my opinion. Let us know how you get on with it and fingers crossed it arrives before Christmas 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

There is a Sandbox Smart Review which is 'imminent' from DaveC. I'm looking forward to seeing that. Very much in two minds as to whether I want to start roasting though. My uninformed prior view is that the main pro is learning something about coffee, but the negative being that if you want to do better than just buying stuff from a good roaster, then (I'm guessing) you will have to go up a steep curve. I'd be interested to see if that matches with other's experience.

For the above I'm drawing an analogy. I home-brewed (full mash) about 20 years ago. I did meet some old guys from the sadly defunct East London Brewing group who made some brilliant stuff but it was generally a bit exotic or unusual ( I have a great little book from 90s that I bought at the time - old British beers and how to make them). They told me that if you want to brew standard stuff like you can buy in a shop, then buy it in a shop. It's a lot less effort and not much more expensive. In the end, wife and kids grumbled a bit too much about me losing a whole weekend day to beer making, so I had to knock it on the head. You do learn a lot about what a good beer is from the brewing process though.


----------

